# Mittel gegen Seekrankheit



## Antitrax (28. April 2012)

Hallo,

in ein paar Wochen geht es wieder an die Atlantikküste nach Marokko. Ich und mein Sohn haben vor, mit lokalen Fischer in einem kleinen Motorboot rauszufahren. Mein Sohn wird jedoch relativ schnell seekrank |uhoh:. 

Gibt es ein da ein probates Mittel gegen (ausser den Sohnemann am Strand zu lassen :q)?

Wirken denn gegen Seekrankheit auch Mittel wie Weißbrot+Olivenöl?

Danke schon mal für die Tipps

Antitrax


----------



## BellyEnte (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Kleiner Tipp, ich kenne jemanden der das auch ziemlich häftig hat. Der holt sich immer solche kleinen Runden Pflaster aus der Apoteke. Die werden hinter das Ohr geklebt, und dann ist seine Krankheit vergessen :vik: wie die Plaster heißen bzw. von welchem Hesteller die sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Gottseidank brauche ich sowas nicht .. 
Einfach mal in der Aphoteke deines Vertrauen nachfragen |wavey:

HAB ICH IM WWW GEFUNDEN die sind das Glaube ich aber ohne Gewähr:
*Seekrankheits-Pflaster: Scopoderm*

Vor allem bei Amerikanern sehr beliebt sind die kleinen runden Pflaster gegen Seekrankheit, die man sich *hinters Ohr klebt*.  Doch auch wenn es harmlos aussieht und in der Anwendung sehr einfach  ist: Scopoderm-Pflaster sind alles andere als harmlos. Der Wirkstoff  Scopolamin ist ein Anticholinergikum und wirkt direkt auf das *vegetative Nervensystem*. Eine *Beratung beim Hausarzt ist hier absolut Pflicht.*
Die Nebenwirkungen von Scopoderm können übrigens durchaus intensiv  sein. Manche scheint es nicht zu beeinträchtigen, andere fühlen sich die  ganze Kreuzfahrt über benebelt. Hier sollte man also abwägen, ob die  Nebenwirkungen die Kreuzfahrt möglicherweise mehr beeinträchtigen als  eine mögliche Seekrankheit, die ja auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff in der  Regel nicht allzu lange anhält – sei es, dass der nächste Hafen schon in  wenigen Stunden erreicht ist, sei es, dass der Seegang sich wieder  beruhigt.
Sollte das Pflaster an Bord übrigens versagen, muss man auch  vorsichtig sein mit anderen Medikamenten aus der Bordapotheke. Denn  Scopoderm hat Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Präparaten gegen Seekrankheit  werden und sollte daher nicht in Kombination mit anderen Mitteln  genommen werden. Antihistaminika (z.B. Superpep-Kaugummi) werden  verstärkt. Dopamin-Antagonisten (z.B. Paspertin) und Scopoderm schwächen  sich dagegen gegenseitig ab.




Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen |wavey:
ENTE


----------



## Skizzza (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Vomacur 50 mg nimmt n kollege von mir, die helfen ihm soweit ich das seh/weiß recht gut. gibts für wenig geld in der apotheke


----------



## IngoS (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

#6Vomex A hilft sicher.


----------



## k-bay (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt dein Sohn ist aber grundsätzlich würde ich ohne dringliche medizinische Indikation die Finder von Scopolamin lassen!

Vomex hilft. Es hat allerdings auch eine zentrale Wirkung. Als Vater musst du entscheiden ob du ihm das in dem Alter zumuten möchtest. 

Grundsätzlich hilft es etwas im Magen zu haben. Insbesondere schwer verdauliche Kohlenhydrate sind eine gute Grundlage. 

Zusätzlich kann man mit einer hochdosierten VitaminC Therapie prophylaktisch tätig werden. Lutsch-Tabletten schmecken gut, wirken (hochdosiert) zentral antiemetisch und haben einen Placebo-Effekt der bekanntlich Berge versetzen kann. 
Als wichtigste Maßnahme ist allerdings das rechtzeitige Essen zu nennen!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Hab zwar keine Probleme damit, aber Kollegen schwören auf Reisegold. Ist der gleiche Wirkstoff wie bei Vomex, Vomacur usw.


----------



## Ralufragnar (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Was das beste Mittel ist einfach regelmäßig rausfahren. Denn das Geheimnis ist je öfters man es macht je weniger Seekrank wird man.

Letztes Jahr bin ich bei der 2 Wöchigen Tauchtour mit meinem Vater gefahren.

Die ersten Tage war er stark Seekrank und er wollte nicht mehr mit fahren ich habe Ihn gezwungen  jeden Tag wurde es besser und nach 3 Tagen war er garnicht mehr Seekrank und am 4 Tag konnte er sogar Mittags auf dem Schiff essen.

Der Körper gewöhnt sich halt dran es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wer mit Medikamenten vorbeugt behandelt in dem Sinne nur die Symptome und lässt den Körper sich nicht daran gewöhnen.

Wenn er jedoch nur einmal im Jahr rausfährt kann ich Motilium empfehlen gegen Brechreiz und Übelkeit.

Leider verschreibungspflichtig aber hilft gut ^^


----------



## micha_2 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

was is das für'n schwachsinn, der körper gewöhnt sich drann. habe von einem kapitän erzählt bekommen, der fährt schon 30 jahre zur see und is seekrank geworden. ich fahre auch öfter mal los und es passiert auch schon mal bei 3bft das das essen wieder raus will. nehme dann schnell paar reisegold und ne koffeintablette, damit mann nich ganz so down wird. sollte nich helfen, hab ich noch reisekaugummis, die wirken relativ schnell.
sonst gibt es ne brille mit doppelten glas und darin nen schwebebalken, der einem den künstlichen horizont vorspielt. diese brille wirkt garantiert und 100%ig. ich hatte sie mal von fielmann zum test (im TV lief auch ein bericht). sie kostet ca.90€, aber die haste locker in 2jahren raus und keine nebenwirkungen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

@Ralufragnar
Na ob das das richtige Mittel ist, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln....
erst erzählen man soll sich so daran gewöhnen und dann mit sowas kommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Antitrax (28. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Danke für die vielen Antworten :m.
Mein Sohn ist zwölf...
Ich werde mal in der Apotheke nachfragen, was für ein Kind in dem Alter am verträglichsten ist.


----------



## Astarod (29. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Ich habe immer Superpep dabei,das kann auch ein 12 jähriger kauen!
Hat mir in Norge und immer auf der Ostsee gut geholfen!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Also ich lese aus den ganzen Antworten ganz klar heraus, Dimenhydrinat ist der Wirkstoff der Wahl. Ist der Wirkstoff in all den genannten Präparaten (Vomex, Vomacur, Reisegold, Superpep ....)

Hier mal ne kleine Liste:

http://www.med1.de/Apotheke/Wirkstoff/Dimenhydrinat/


----------



## Bigone (29. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Moin,
 Reisegold ist eigentlich ganz gut, der Nachteil ist, daß man müde wird, und nach der 2. bin ich ziemlich benebelt, 
und kann kaum einen klaren Gedanken fassen. 
Ich bin inzwischen soweit, das ich kotze und weiter angel.
Ich beneide alle, denen nicht schlecht wird, ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, daß das Kotzen weniger wird, je öfter ich rausfahre, als ob sich der Dreh und Lage Sinn an das Geschaukel gewöhnt.
 Komischerweise hilft Cola den Magen zu Beruhigen nachdem ich mich übergeben habe..


----------



## Chiforce (29. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

Ich hab auch Superper für alle Fälle dabei, kauen lenkt ab, Zunge betäubt, alles top :-D


----------



## peiner freak (29. April 2012)

*AW: Mittel gegen Seekrankheit*

ich hole mir immer von gute preise gute besserung reisetabletten und denn geht das gretz


----------

